# Tip on formatting/erasing memory cards



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

A week or so ago, just after I formatted my SanDisk memory card, I realized I had not downloaded the pictures. Not a mistake I usually make. But rather than lament my loss, I went to the internet for answers. Turns out, when you format the memory, you are not actually erasing the pictures (well, you are. Sort of. More on this in a moment).

According to user postings on an internet camera forum, when you format a card, you are just erasing the directory that points to the photos and not the photos themselves. The photos, all of them, are still there. But rather than believe a stranger, I called SanDisk (the manufacturer of all of my memory cards).

I asked their tech support if formatting erases the photos on one of their memory cards. They answered "yes". Confused, I kept pushing for more information. "Can I recover erased photos using a recovery program". "Yes" they replied. What? I asked again and they once again gave a somewhat cryptic answer - "Formatting erases everything but you can recover pictures using a data recovery program." "So it really isn't erased?". "It is erased unless you use a data recovery program". Fine. Eventually the rep did admit that when someone formats a memory card, the photos might still be on the card (in otherwords - not erased). "Then again", he added "then they might not". But he did go so far as to recommend a third party firm to use - LC technology at www.lc-tech.com.

So what do you do if you realize you may have formatted over your pictures? Step one is to stop taking pictures. SanDisk says they use a method called "first in and first out basis". In other words, the first picture you took before the reformat is the first picture overwritten on a newly reformatted card. The second new photo taken writes over the second old photo taken, and so on. Step two is to use a data recovery program (and hope it works). SanDisk did not make any assurances at all that all or even some of your pictures will still be there, but did say there is chance. (And in my case - I recovered 100% of my "erased" photos).

Why else is this important to know? Say you want to sell off your old memory cards. Well, there is a good chance that whoever buys them, might be getting a card full of your old pictures. SanDisk recommends formatting your card twice (but still that is no guarantee that your old photos are gone for good).


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

the best way of removing old data is take a hedge hammer to the memory.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> the best way of removing old data is take a hedge hammer to the memory.


+1 but I prefer a sledge hammer versus a hedge hammer.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Good info. It's similar to deleting files in Windows. Files are still there unless you use software that scrubs the disc by overwriting. 

Something you could do with a memory card;
1) Format the card
2) Take pictures with the lens cap on until the memory card has been completely filled.
3) Format the memory card again.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

BerfsBimmer said:


> Good info. It's similar to deleting files in Windows. Files are still there unless you use software that scrubs the disc by overwriting.
> 
> Something you could do with a memory card;
> 1) Format the card
> ...


That would work great! But I use 32 GB cards! Thats a lot of photos!


----------

